# UNEDITED MS Off Road Ride Video!



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

We made a trip to Ms Off Road this past weekend. We had alittle bit of carnage but still a great ride. Enjoy!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like a good time !!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like yall had a good time!


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Can't believe I didn't see y'all, I was there all weekend.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Another excellent video, hopefully I will get to ride with you guys again sometime.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Gumby-you know you have an invite whenever your ready man.

bruteforce3- We just came for saturday but were there fro 11:00 to about 10:00 that night. We will have to get a ride there again with yall.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice!


----------

